# Smoked Turkey & Grouse



## smoking b (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi everyone. I have been having a lot of bad luck lately - pneumonia, torn meniscus, car blowing up out of the blue for no reason, overshot roof at my shop collapsing & health issues with my grandma - lots of fun stuff  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyway... I finally have a chance to smoke something today  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I took the breast from a grouse & split it in half, the breast from a turkey (I split it in half & am only doing half today) & a turkey thigh that I boned out.

I gave them a simple seasoning with salt, fresh ground pepper & a little garlic.













PICT0913.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 6, 2014






I forgot to take a pic before I put the turkey breast in the smoker but here is the thigh on the left & the grouse breast on the right.













PICT0914.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 6, 2014






Here they are in the smoker - turkey breast & 1/2 of a grouse breast on top, turkey thigh & half of a grouse breast on bottom.

MES 30 with AMNPS running oak pellets - smoker temp 225 degrees

Updates to follow...

PS - I'm gonna get to make some dried beef again finally too but that is for another thread...













PICT0905.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 6, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Mar 6, 2014)

The thigh & grouse should be coming out to rest soon. The turkey breast still has another 23 degrees to go. I finally settled on mashed taters & peas to go with them.

Updates to follow...


----------



## two-eyes-up (Mar 6, 2014)

time for things to turn around for youSMOKING B lets get things going your way You've started lets see then end results

charles t.


----------



## disco (Mar 6, 2014)

I believe in Cosmic Kismet. All things balance out and you will have better luck. For example, these fine looking smoked game birds. 

I've had grouse and love it but have never tried wild turkey. How is it?

Disco


----------



## smoking b (Mar 6, 2014)

two-eyes-up said:


> time for things to turn around for youSMOKING B lets get things going your way You've started lets see then end results
> 
> charles t.


Thanks Charles - you have to take the bad along with the good & things have to turn around sooner or later  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Disco said:


> I believe in Cosmic Kismet. All things balance out and you will have better luck. For example, these fine looking smoked game birds.
> 
> I've had grouse and love it but have never tried wild turkey. How is it?
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco. They are very good - slightly different texture than what you get at the store & well worth the effort to get them


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome back! You have to be pretty fast to get those grouse. First you have to clean your pants out and then shoot. I was afraid to try grouse because of drying them out. I can't wait to see how it turns out and I'm glad your back in action.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 6, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Welcome back! You have to be pretty fast to get those grouse. First you have to clean your pants out and then shoot. I was afraid to try grouse because of drying them out. I can't wait to see how it turns out and I'm glad your back in action.


Thanks Todd. Yeah you have to be quick on the draw for sure to bag grouse - They take off & surprise you, you blink & they're gone  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

They are easy to dry out if you're not careful. I make sure not to let the smoker get much over 225 if I'm smoking other stuff with them but if I'm just smoking several grouse I go about 205 - 210.  Just keep any eye on them & don't put them right by your heat source & you should be ok


----------



## smoking b (Mar 6, 2014)

Well it ended up being a really good meal & I am stuffed.













PICT0916.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 6, 2014






Here is the only picture I have of the grouse - the others turned out blurry for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  













PICT0918.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 6, 2014






Here is the turkey thigh.













PICT0919.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 6, 2014






And here it is sliced.













PICT0921.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 6, 2014






And finally the turkey breast.













PICT0922.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 6, 2014






And sliced.













PICT0915.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 6, 2014






Here are the mashed taters & peas for the sides.

I'm happy with the way it turned out. I wrapped each piece in foil to rest as it got done - first the grouse, then the thigh & finally the turkey breast. Once the breast had rested for about a half hour I sliced everything up & chowed down.  All three pieces of bird had their distinct taste & they went very well together  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I like just a light seasoning on my game birds & let their natural flavor round things out - in this case, the light mix of salt, pepper & garlic did the job perfectly


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 6, 2014)

I miss your posts, glad your back.

Your meal looks great.


----------



## disco (Mar 6, 2014)

Stunning meal. Well done.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 6, 2014)

Very nice, need hunting season to roll around again !  Really looks good :drool. !


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 7, 2014)

VERY delicious!!!! This was great to see!!! And it must have SMELLED just wonderfully! Great post! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smoking b (Mar 7, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I miss your posts, glad your back.
> 
> Your meal looks great.


Thanks man - I'm glad to be back too


Disco said:


> Stunning meal. Well done.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco


----------



## smoking b (Mar 8, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice, need hunting season to roll around again ! Really looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Leah Elisheva said:


> VERY delicious!!!! This was great to see!!! And it must have SMELLED just wonderfully! Great post! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah! & yes it did smell great!


----------

